
Show HN: Write/Sprint – a simple writing sprint desktop tray app - jhunter1016
https://getwritesprint.com
======
jhunter1016
This app started as an experiment in building desktop apps for the first time.
However, as I learned, I realized I could solve a problem I have had as a
writer and a problem I know a lot of other writers have. Sometimes, you just
need to have a focused period of time to write. Writing sprints are great for
writers to get that time, but most writers time them using a stopwatch app or
an online timer.

Those apps do a decent enough job at keeping time, but they also make it easy
to miss the end of the sprint and keep writing (not inherently bad, but not
god if you're trying to see how much you got done in a given period of time).
These ad-hoc solutions also don't allow writers to track their progress.

This is where I think Write/Sprint can really help. It takes less than 10
seconds to set the time of your sprint and start it. Then, when the sprint is
done, focus is pulled away from whatever app you're working in to Write/Sprint
so you can enter your word count for the sprint. All sprints are tracked in an
easy-to-view table format, so you can always see how much progress you made
for a given sprint.

Write/Sprint is a completely offline app. No internet connection required. In
fact, all data is stored on your computer always and forever. There's just no
reason to send any of your data to a server somewhere.

It's currently only available for MacOS, but should the community show
interest, releasing a Windows version won't be difficult. I look forward to
your feedback!

